# Cast Iron Pipe-The Only Way to Fly



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I think the plumber wanted to nail the blonde and show her his hard pipe......


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Did you notice Ruth's name in the credits? Betty White, is it?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks more like Betty Boop.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

So ... how root-proof is cast iron? Once and forever? Haha! They should've gone with pvc and wall to wall SHAG carpet! Both would still be in the house.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

"Even the joints are sealed with metal."

I love the old car they got into in the end. Great old vintage car.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

1956 Chevy Bel Air


----------

